# what is lacquer stain?



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, stupid question. What is lacquer stain and how is it different than regular oil-based stain?
Does it mean that you don't need a poly topcoat after applying the lacquer stain?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Lacquer stain is simply a lac. based product. Very effective when used properly with the proper equip. I personally don t care for it only because it works me to fast. If your spraying and wiping you better move quickly. It is best suited iin a production environment and it is a stain so would certainly need more work, sand &sealer,etc. Hope this helps JB


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks.
Yeah, I'm making bookcases, and figured I'd stain them to match our kitchen cabinets. So I look up what stain was used for those (when we had our house built a couple years ago), and it said it was this lacquer stain. Great. 
From reading online looks like they're typically sprayed, and I don't have a sprayer. 
Guess I'll try to find something else to match.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have used lacquer stain extensively over the years. I agree that it is primarily for production settings, which is how I used it. Most painters here used it for new construction. It dries very fast, so you can apply sealer or top coat very soon after application. cabmaker is right, you better move quick. Without spray equipment, I wouldn't use it on a bookcase, but you certainly can. Take one section at a time-wipe on and off quickly. If you don't use the same method as the painter on your house, even the same stain will look different. Some spray and wipe, others just spray, and then some (like me) spray and wipe, then thin the stain and spray a toner coat to even things out. Type of spray equipment will also effect the outcome. An airless sprayer is best, but any type works.

I don't feel that lacquer stain has the depth that other stains do, but there are ways to help that. On furniture, I have always used oil stain or dyes, or a combination. I think you get a much richer look. I frequently also use a glaze, applied over the sanded sealer.

This brings up a point--you should not get in a rut with your finishes. One size does not fit all. There is a reason for different types of finishes. They all have their place and work well in specific applications. These questions are interesting, as we hear so many different opinions, based on individual experiences-all very valid.
(Good information from Barry)


----------



## Tbooker (Dec 1, 2018)

Everything stated by Kent Shepard above is spot on!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Also agree with Kent.

Rick S.


----------

